# Celebrity Dopplegangers...what do you think?



## Nox (Jun 20, 2007)

Charlize Theron and Aisha Tyler







Neal McDonough and Robert Ri'chard






Catherine Zeta Jones and Yvonne De Carlo(lily from the munsters)


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 20, 2007)

yeah they all do look alike.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 20, 2007)

Charlize and Aisha's faces are very similar, besides the obvious difference.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 20, 2007)

I always thought that if they made a Munsters movie, that Catherine Zeta Jones would be a good Lilly.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW...there are some definite similarities!


----------



## Nox (Jun 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Charlize and Aisha's faces are very similar, besides the obvious difference. LOL @ "The pink elephant"! But nah, it's all in good fun!



I just think it's cool to see people mirroring each other and it happens to cross boundary lines I wouldn't normally think of.


----------



## estherika (Jun 20, 2007)

wow! they DO have the same features! and they are sooo beautiful!!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jun 20, 2007)

Definitely look alike... that's pretty interesting


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 20, 2007)

Interesting... I never would've guessed on Aisha &amp; Charlize if not for those pics.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 20, 2007)

..i only see very huge similarities between zeta-ones and that one chick.


----------



## mossaenda (Jun 21, 2007)

all i can say is WOW! i'm especially impressed with Charlize and Aisha.


----------



## monniej (Jun 25, 2007)

wow! i see some definite similarities! very interesting!


----------

